# help for a new boy



## Rob22 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thinking of buying a skyline havent decided on which one as i dont know anything yet about them as iam in the RS crew at the moment  ive saved 20k but ive lost interest in trying to find a nice low milleage Escort cosworth  as they seem to not exsist and the missus wants a house so my savins have been whacked in half  thing is ive always liked skylines but havent dared to look at insuring one as there in my eyes widow makers but iam hoping you fellas will be able to tell me if insurance would be possible  so a few stats to feast on
licence for 4 years
3 years NCB
Dont mind if the cars standard 
live in the countryside so its a very low crime rated area.

I havent decided on which model but does that make much of a difference.
BTW must be 4wd and turbo'd  wouldnt want NA or 2wd eek!

o and are imports that much to insure or is there plenty of u.k specs about  

Many thx


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

Your post is a little confusing, you say you've saved £20k but thats been wacked in half, does this mean you have £10k to spend? You also want 4WD- don't forget no Skyline is permanent 4WD. Only the GTR has an intelligent All wheel drive where they start as RWD and when necessary power is fed to the fronts (up to 50%).

If you limit yourself to GTR and £10k then you are only going to find some R32s in your price range. I would suggest you search this forum and read as much as you can, many GTS (RWD) can be brought up to high specification and it will increase the models available as you could then look at R33 GTS-T models (2.5 single tubo RWD)

As for insurance all skylines seem to be Group 20 even the 2.0 NA but the insurance thread will show that the specialsts (Flux etc) do appreciate there is a difference in models

Only a few R33 & R34 GTRs were UK spec so you are most certainly looking at an "import"

Good luck with the search, find the right one and it will definately be worth it

Paul


----------



## Rob22 (Jul 9, 2004)

err yeh you will have to give me a bit of space there  as i said havent quite got up to speed with models and spec  so how many models are there  wouldnt happen to have a buyers guide somewhere to help me out :smokin: still any idea what insurance is like on them iam not bothered about the car being group 20 all the ones ive looked at so far have been that  but iam not going to start searching if insurance is near impossible which i hope it isnt  

Many thx


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok im presuming you are 22 in which case that is gonna put your insurance at over 1k for any type of GTR i would think  
I am 33 full NCB protected full cover inc windscreen with 500 excess tracker fitted insured now with directline @£748 from memory PMSL
R32 is a great car and with a bit of research and patience you should find a fairly mint one for that money mate
Use the search button extensively as there is a lot to learn  
JAY


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

*specs*

Once you start a search you will find there are a number of models and multiple specification types, a good place to start searching would be ProSpec (see banner for web site) or www.skylinesrus.com. 

The two main options are the 2.5 single turbo RWD or 2.6 twin turbo AWD. There are also N/A verisons although it doesn't seem long before owners of these soon want to add a turbo. Once you have the model mix sorted then many of the threads re insurance, tuning etc will make more sense

enjoy the searches.

Paul


----------

